# Time to buy a camera



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

No, not a sewer camera. Got one of those. I need to go buy a compact digital for the work truck. I don't know how I got by this long without one. I suppose at times it is an invaluable tool for the tool arsenal. I can't stand camera phones and my dslr is too expensive for a truck camera. (photog hobbyist) I guess its time to go to Wolf Camera. 

This is one of my favorite parts of the forum. 

Do you guys and gals use yours very frequently?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

It's usually later when I think ,' I should have gotten some pics'.

check this out.......


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

camera dont last long in my truck/jobs. Ill stick to my waterproof cell phone, the picts are good enough for me.

That ryobi camera looks like a kids toy. I bet its a giant POS:laughing:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I recently bought this setup on a sale table for $85. Ink was shot from sitting on a shelf for so long. I got a heavy-duty locking case for the whole shebang for $31, a SD card for $31, and then I found out that I have to plug it in after I bought a $31 battery from HP. 

$49 buys you a kit with the one ink cartridge and 140 sheets of paper. Print quality is fantastic. Camera is 5 megapixels. 










Camera is on top of the printer - just plugs to a USB and then you use the controls on the printer to print. It'll also do video.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

All the time. I keep mine in a "otter box". I always take pictures if I think anything will come back on me. If the customer sees me taking pics, they know not to bring up BS issues. Also carry it under the house to take pictures of any damage to show the customer so they don't have to take my word on it.

I should get a portable printer but all things will come in time.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I always take pictures of dirty carpets, hair line cracks in the water closet, any issue that a home owner might bring up and say it was my fault. Its always good to CYA on jobsites. 

In all the years I been doing this work I had two BS complaints where the people put a stop payment on the check. 

First one was an emergency job basement had a foot of water in it. A handyman replaced an ejector pump the other day and it was running but not pumping. He would not return to fix the problem. So when I got there I pulled the check valve sure enough the flapper was broken of the hinge acting like a stopper. I glued in a new check valve and all was fixed. They where super pleased and happily wrote the check. Then a week later we get the check back stopped payment. We call them and they claim we got purple primer on their floor. We said no problem let us come out and have a look, they said oh they already replaced the linoleum tiles. Asked them for pictures of the damage so I can submit it to my insurance, but they never produced it. So we put a lien on the home. 2 years later they go to sell the home, the Realtor calls us asking what they can do to satisfy the lien. We got paid plus the returned check fee and interest.

The other one they claimed we scratched their door bringing in the large machine. We said no problem what color and we come and repaint it. Then they changed it to we dented it badly, again we said no problem we will give it to our insurance company to fix it. Of course they already replaced the door according to them. Another lien, just waiting on them to sell the home.


----------



## hepco (Jul 29, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I always take pictures of dirty carpets, hair line cracks in the water closet, any issue that a home owner might bring up and say it was my fault. Its always good to CYA on jobsites.
> 
> In all the years I been doing this work I had two BS complaints where the people put a stop payment on the check.
> 
> ...


 
Just another somebody trying to get something for nothing!!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

It's time for us to get a digital camera for the trucks too! We do a lot of work for out of town owners and it would be nice to be able to send them a pic. of what we find.

We had a job that we got burned on and pictures would have saved the day.


----------

